
Robin Hood And Friar Tuck - jacquesm
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/staff/magi/personal/humour/Computer_Folklore/Robin%20Hood%20And%20Friar%20Tuck.html
======
alphakappa
I have a feeling though that if the two of them did something similar today,
they would be looking at some legal action against them.

------
dccoolgai
Pretty funny story, thanks for sharing. When I used to work desktop support, I
ran into a few instances of malware that used this nasty tactic of two or more
daemons that restart each other.

------
unimpressive
Stories like this pop up on HN over and over, (The same stories.) instead of
waiting for reruns, is there some kind of place where they've all been
collected? (Sort of like folklore.org)

EDIT: Besides the jargon file(s).

~~~
elemeno
I've got a feeling that I first heard this story in the paperback version of
the Jargon File - The New Hacker's Dictionary (3rd Ed). That book alone is a
pretty great compendium of stories from the 70s and 80s.

~~~
bluesmoon
The paperback is just a printout of the online (living?) version that esr
still maintains.

~~~
gonzo
And... Doesn't release the source of which...

------
Wingman4l7
I was introduced to this story in a computer science class assignment which
tasked me with replicating this pair of programs (it ran in Linux). Testing it
was a PITA!

------
dailo10
I love these types of stories on HN... wish we had more of them.

(And look, no snark in the comments!)

------
lsiebert
fun stories? try <http://bash.org/?top>

